# Rat Help ?



## kores09 (Oct 20, 2006)

ok i got 2 new ratties. first of all if anyone has any suggestions for names id apreciate it. their both females. also..their tales are really dirty...so do i just bathe them sumhow or do i just wipe them off? thanx alot  


_-jake


----------



## Catherine896 (Oct 3, 2006)

Hello, congrats on the new ratties. What is it on the tails? Like poop or have they been biting at them? Are there eyes, ears and nose all clear?


----------



## kores09 (Oct 20, 2006)

yeh its just dirt on their tails but their really black and dirty


----------



## KazRatz (Oct 27, 2006)

What variety are the rats? Some rats are supposed to have dark tails 

To clean them I would use a baby wipe.


----------



## Bugsike (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh hey! Post some pictures - I'm great at naming Rats! Mine are Ratty and Blackie. Pretty clever, huh?


----------



## Gigi (Nov 19, 2006)

what sex are they? if they are females then i like Pixie and Dixie. or Pixie and Trixie.
if they are boys Templeton (what im going to name my rat when i get him) and wilber.


----------



## vanilla-sparkle (Nov 22, 2006)

You may want to go ahead and just bathe them. It's really simple! You just run some lukewarm water in a sink, dunk them under gently, keeping their head above the water, lather them up with some baby shampoo and rinse them VERY WELL. I use a soft-bristle toothbrush (one of those cheap ones from the dollar store that come in 4-5 packs) to clean the tails of my rats because of the hairs.. Just wiping doesn't always get it perfectly clean. 

Good luck with your girls!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

my 1st rat daisy seemed 2 get a really dirty tail and you can buy rat wipe to clean them she prefured the wipes to a bath


----------



## Andrea (Nov 29, 2006)

congrats on your new ratties. Some rats do have darker tails which can make them look dirty. I use a soft face cloth/flannel soaked in warm water to wipe them.

Please post some pictures. We have just named our new girl pettle.


----------



## ameliaflame (Nov 28, 2006)

I would name them Tanwen (Fire in Welsh) and Xanthe (golden in Greek).


----------

